# STUCK @ NETWORKING & SECURITY [ifconfig]

## gentoolinja

DOCUMENTING MY MINIMAL GENTOO INSTALLATION

MY SYSTEM

=================================================================================

		* Dell inspiron3521, Intel, 64bit,  Windows 8

		* I'm using a virtual (VM Player, will use my VirtualBox soon)

		* HUAWEI HSPA USB Modem

=================================================================================

OK, I did my installation and I'm at Networking & Security.

I had my USB Modem connected to my VM (I was hoping that would auto config my network...).

In my shell I used:

livecd ~ # /var/run/dhcpclient.pid

-su:  /var/run/dhcpclient.pid: No such file or directory

Then I used this command:

livecd ~ # ifconfig

eno16777736: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING MULTICAST> mtu 1500

	inet 192.111.111.111 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.111.111.111

	. . .

	. . .																							*I change my IP addresses

lo: flags=73<UP LOOPBACK, RUNNING> mtu 65545

	. . .

	. . .

	. . .

livecd ~ #

----------

## xaviermiller

ifconfig tells it's eno16777736

----------

## gentoolinja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ifconfig tells it's eno16777736
> 
> 

----------

## xaviermiller

yes.

But if you do dhcp, you don't need to know the interface names.

----------

## gentoolinja

CONFIGURE SOME PROXIES

From the Gentoo Linux Documentation

(If the proxy filters HTTP traffic)

livecd ~ #  export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(If the proxy filters FTP traffic)

livecd ~ #  export ftp_proxy="ftp://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(If the proxy filters RSYNC traffic)

livecd ~ #  export RSYNC_PROXY="proxy.gentoo.org:8080" (I don't know what RSYNC is so I didn't use it)

TESTING THIS  (the network)

livecd ~ # ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

PING www-bytmark-v4v6.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=494 ms

. . . 																			

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 432.571/461.470/489.126.111 ms (I left out some parts here)

----------

## gentoolinja

QUESTION

I took a break so I paused my VM Player. But I noticed this alert:

information: You may need to update /etc/fstab

before I logged out. Even just now after I created my partitions.

(Which went well on my first minimal installation, Thanx for helping guys.)

So how can I update /etc/fstab?

QUESTION

I once tried partitioning my Fedora19 system via the terminal. I ended up deleting everything but my new partitions.

I think I had some 'boot options' available but I gave up trying and did a new Fedora19 installation instead.

I was wondering since I'm starting an installation from scratch.... 

Can't I delete my current Fedora19 system and use the skills I'm learning from the minimal installation tutorial to rebuild it?

Do a minimal Fedora19?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoolinja,

/etc/fstab is a text file.

The handbook tells how to update it without telling what with.

Its the place where you describe which partition is mounted (or mountable) where.

The file is used by the init system to assemble your filesystem tree.

The 'what' varies from install to install.

----------

## gentoolinja

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gentoolinja,
> 
> /etc/fstab is a text file.
> 
> The handbook tells how to update it without telling what with.
> ...

 

=====================================================================================================

Thanx. I've crashed a few systems and I learned a few things each time... 

I made copies of some VM so I could do things and explore Linux more.

But I should learn to 'backup' oftenon Linux system.

----------

## gentoolinja

QUESTION

I ping -ed a few websites. Something seems to be working, but can I download or update anything on 

my minimal installation, yet? Since I'm able to ping... Should I do any further network configs?

===============================================================================

My next step is Security configs

----------

## gentoolinja

 *gentoolinja wrote:*   

> QUESTION
> 
> I ping -ed a few websites. Something seems to be working, but can I download or update anything on 
> 
> my minimal installation, yet? Since I'm able to ping... Should I do any further network configs?
> ...

 

.  .  .

.  .  .						(I'll come back to add something)

.  .  .

I veered off course and did my partitions. I'm about to mount my partitions.

===============================================================================

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoolinja,

If you can ping by name and you are booted into your own install, you can use emerge too.

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

is a good start.  It allows you to post files and command output on the web from the shell.

```
man wgetpaste
```

or 

```
wgetpaste -h
```

will help you to use it.

Its main purpose is to help us help you.

----------

